# Pin Stripe



## msteuer (Feb 6, 2016)

I've come into possession of a 69 lemon peeler. My knowlege of these is very limited. The bike came from a neighbor who had it in the back of his garage. I believe it is pretty much all original and in very nice shape for a 40+ year old bike.  My question is on the rear tire. It has a 1/4" yellow pin stripe with Schwinn script on the sidewall. Would  / could this have been the original tire as well? I cannot find any images of lemon peelers with this detail. Thanks in advance for any help. Mike


----------



## Schwinn499 (Feb 6, 2016)

Yes, if i recall correctly, thats called  yellow line slick tire.


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 6, 2016)

Schwinn describes that tire a few different ways. Color line, narrow line etc.


----------



## msteuer (Feb 6, 2016)

I have to thank you gentlemen for your responses. I'm more of an antique motorcycle guy ( Harleys ) with a growing interest in bicycles. I guess it's a two wheel thing. My experience with regards to interaction and sharing of info. on this forum is a pleasure to watch and learn from.
 Sincerely; Mike


----------

